# New A6 27.TDI S-Line Avant



## aj-badger (Jun 28, 2006)

Since the C6 section is a little dead I though I would add some pictures of my New A6.








It's an 07 model 2.7TDI S-Line Avant with Multitronic. I't spec'ed up with full Leather Sports seats (S-Line Varients) NAV, DAB Radio, Bluetooth Phone, Storage packs, Heated Seats, Rear Park and the usual S-Line body kit and 18" Alloys.








Sadly of 1 day and 82 miles the gearbox went taking almost a month for a replacement (Audi did give me a 2.7TDI A6 to drive in the meantime and are going to give me a free service). These pictures are taken a month after I got the car in a damp dark UK winter
















Got to say I'm loving it. Comfortable, good performance and 43+mpg on the highway. The 07 model has some changes over the 06, mainly in the interior. The air con controls are now black rather than grey, and the console is silver. The other big change is that the MMI button for the CD/TV is now labled "Media" meaning that the CD changer can now read MP3 CDs
















Here's a final picture with my Wifes A3 (8P) Sportback.


----------



## GTINC (Jan 28, 2005)

*Re: New A6 27.TDI S-Line Avant (aj-badger)*

Nice. I would prefer elimination of the overdone bright trim. Wish they has a Technology Package for the A6 to make the car look more like a sports sedan. And a delete option for the roof rails.


----------



## aj-badger (Jun 28, 2006)

You can delete the roof rails, but not the bright work as yet (S6 only I think). I quite like the look of it against the black - even more so when I get the windows tinted.


----------



## jeevee (Feb 3, 2007)

*Re: New A6 27.TDI S-Line Avant (aj-badger)*

very nice indeed. I myself have been waiting for my Phantomblack A6 avant s-line for over 4 months now... (ordered end Sep 2006), only difference with yours is I also picked the tinted windows. 
Dealer promised delivery before half Feb, when I finally have my car, I will post some pics from this one, and of the A4 avant s-line I have since 2004.
By the way, where did you find out about the (subtle) change in the 07 model? I did not yet get any confirmation on the mp3 compatibility ?


----------



## aj-badger (Jun 28, 2006)

*Re: New A6 27.TDI S-Line Avant (jeevee)*

Dealers seemed to br in the dark about any 07 changes, however regarding the MP3 CD changer this was mentioned in the AMI press release that cars built after November 06 would get it. The trim changes only became obvious after my car'sfault gearbox meant I was driving an identical 06 model for a while.


----------



## Golgo-13 (Aug 20, 2003)

*Re: New A6 27.TDI S-Line Avant (aj-badger)*

Gorgeous ride. Am jealous. Would love to see the TDI in the big boys over on this side of the pond.
Best of luck. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 155VERT83 (Aug 1, 2000)

*Re: New A6 27.TDI S-Line Avant (aj-badger)*

Beautiful car. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## gianton (Aug 8, 2006)

Congrats on your new car! Enjoy it m8!
I am waiting for my A6 Avant 2.0 TFSI Multitronic (del mid of May) http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3099805.
Could you please advise how is the gearbox? I am a bit worried if it is reliable?
Rgds
Tony. 

_Modified by gianton at 8:21 AM 2-27-2007_


_Modified by gianton at 8:21 AM 2-27-2007_


----------



## aj-badger (Jun 28, 2006)

*Re: (gianton)*

My Gearbox went kaput after 82 miles, so was obviously bad from the factory. As for long term reliability, I think it's generally good, but the mutitronic still uses a clutch, so ultimately this may need replacing at high milages.
As for the design of the box, I think it's great. At first it's a little odd in D as the revs don't rise with the speed, but you get no sensation of the changing gears so it's perfectly smooth, especially when cruising. The advantage is that it is also always in the perfect gear - I often surprise other cars with the midrange performance of the TDI and multitronic combo. Sport Mode seems faster, but this may just be because of the higher revs. Either way it's easy to live with and does not seem to have any compromises on the car.


----------



## gianton (Aug 8, 2006)

*Re: (aj-badger)*

Thanks for your info m8! Not more than a month till my car is in my hands. Then I can reply on the gearbox and the car as well.


----------



## MrBroon (Apr 18, 2007)

(Firstly, I would like to apologies for the long list of questions I'm about to ask)
Hope you don't mind me joining in here. Just stumbled across this site looking for some info on the C6. 
Nice car BTW!!! Looks great.
I'm about to purchase either a 2.7TDi C6 Avant Le Man edition with lots of gizmo's or a 3.0TDiQ C6 Avant Le Man with a lot less gizmo's.
I've not tried a 3.0TDi yet and I was wondering if anyone could give me an opinion on what is better to drive? I'd be delighted if someone could answer the following based on their experiences with the cars:
1) Economy, what should I expect from a manual 2.7FrWD versus a manual 3.0 quattro?
2) Performance wise is the 3.0 markedly faster than a 2.7?
3) Has anyone chipped a 2.7 or 3.0 and is it worth it?
4) Does the quattro increase fuel consumption as every magazine article seems to suggest? I have a B5 A4 1.9TDiQ Avant at present and I get 55mpg all the time without trying too hard.
5) What toys are worth getting? I'm currently thinking of getting the following on the 2.7:
80 litre tank
Ipod interface
Auto actuated boot lid
Auto dimming and folding mirrors
Black roof rails
Bluetooth phone connectivity
BOSE
Colour DIS
Comms pack 2 (DVD)
DAB radio
Electric front seats drivers with memory
First Aid Kit
Heated Rear seats
Load area fixing kit
Manual rear blind and manual side blinds
Rear Side Airbags
Storage Pack
Visibility Pack (xenons)
Alcantara seat centres to replace the full leather
6) Is the auto a better choice for this car than the manual. I've tried the manual and it's a bit notchy, but I've tried the auto and it seems a bit slow in the 2.7
7) Has anyone used http://www.drivethedeal.com or even used this company to bash down their local dealer price?
Regards,
Jim.


_Modified by MrBroon at 5:08 PM 4/18/2007_


----------



## aj-badger (Jun 28, 2006)

*Re: (MrBroon)*

Right where to start








Firstly I didn't think that you coul get the Le Mans Special Edition in anything but the 3.0?
Anyway, I think the key difference in the 3.0 vs the 2.7 would be the question of FWD vs 4WD. I had a 4WD petrol C5 (2.7 Biturbo), and realistically the FWD C6 does not feel that different, except during odd bits of acceleration, either out of wet junctions or roundabouts. Overall FWD doesn't feel like the poor relation for most of the time so I've not lost any sleep about having a FWD vs 4WD.
Ok Economy. Interestingly you can get a 4WD 2.7TDI so comparing the combined figures Audi say it's 39.2 for the FWD Auto vs 34mpg for the 4WD auto. Obvoiusly there is the losses for the 4WD system but also the tip-tronic auto vs the multitronic will make a difference. 34mpg is also the same as the 3.0 tip-tronic. So if you want quattro, looks like there is no extra consumption in having the 3.0 vs the 2.7. However if you have FWD the 2.7 is much better. Interestingly MAN vs Auto does not make a great difference, in fact I'd say that the multi-tronic auto in the FWD would actaully make the car more fuel efficient in the long term as you generally rev it less and let the gearbox do the work. 
As a real reference I generally get more that 40mpg on mixed roads without any real trying. Make some effort on a longer run and a real world 44mpg can be achieved. Though last week on a run from Sheffield to Cardiff I got 47mpg!








2. Performance. Yes the 3.0 is faster, by about 1 second to 60. Don't know by how much you might miss that in the 2.7. As I said before I came from a 2.7TQ c5 and the 2.7TDI does not really seem any sower, infact I would say it's quicker in the mid range. I would aslo say that the mult-tronic gearbox would make up for some of it' lack of mid range vs the 3.0, (but not all). Again real world, it seems quick enough to live with most things and can certainly move.
3. You certainly can, but I've not experience of this.
4. See point 1








5. Toys.
Hmm, 80 l tank hmm Maybe, the 2.7 FWD is the only one that gets the 70l tank (all 4WD get the 80 anyway), but can get more mpg, 500-600 miles from a tank anyway so you money might be better spent elsewhere.
Ipod - Yes and no, the CD changer is not MP3 compatible so you can get 700+tracks in it, just depends on how much music you need.
Auto dimming mirrors - not got these, but could come in useful.
Black roof rails - I like the chrome.
BOSE - Standard setup is good, BOSE is better, but not really missed.
Colour DIS - Yes but comes wiht Comms Pack 2.
Comms Pack 2 - Yes really worth it, excellent SAT Nav, good phone functions, would not be without it.
DAB - Very good, but it is also surprising how many areas of the UK don't have a good signa
Electric front seats - very nice to have but expensive.
First Aid Kit - try ebay







or sweet talk the dealer
Heated rear seats - Pah rear seat passangers should be grateful your letting them in you C6 (especially applies to kids







)
Load Area fixing kit - can be found cheaper. The rails are great, storage pack gets you a net, but the full load area kit seems very well though out.
Blinds - Don't know if you can get the rear blind for the Avant - Why not have privacy glass instead for that gangsta look.
Rear Side Airbags - Depends on the cargo.
Storage Pack - Form the money yes it's a no brainer.
Vis Pack - This is the thing I wish did not go over my enforced line, better head lights and cooler rear lights Yes please.
Alcantara - always looks good, but some how I always think that leather might be easier to deal with, especially in the case of spills.
7) Auto vs Man. I'm a recent auto convert. The Multi-tronic in the fwd is excellent, gives great economy, a smooth ride and is easy to override either via the paddles or sport mode.
Hope this helps


----------



## MrBroon (Apr 18, 2007)

The Le Man 2.7 is just out as of the start of April and the first deliveries will be from week 22 onwards. It's just not in any of the literature yet.








On Q5 you have said that Colour DIS comes with Comms Pack 2. I've re-read the brochure and I can only see the following listed: DVD Sat Nav, CD Changer, MMI High and GSM Mobile phone prep? Is there an offer than I'm missing out on here?
I have considered that electric seats are out, definitely a nice to have only. I have instead thought of the Accoustic and Optical Parking system instead, which is much more practical.
Apparently a Le Man cannot be ordered with Alcantara seats in lieu of the Volterra leather without incurring the full costs of the upgrade, so that's out of the mix too.
Thanks for your help so far, it's very much appreciated.
Regards,
Jim.


----------



## aj-badger (Jun 28, 2006)

*Re: (MrBroon)*

I think that the colour DIS is not explicitly listed, however DVD SAT NAV does come with it. I certainly spec'ed Comms Pack 2 and got it. A Le Mans 2.7, wish that had been out last year, a great combination.
The parking system would be good. I just have the rear sensors, fronts would be useful too, certainly it's quite easy to get the A6 into surprisingly small spaces, I'm sure the Optical system would make this even easier. Somehow Audi makes the car really userfriendly in this respect, very good predicatble steering lock and little things, like it's possible to angle down the passenger mirror to see the wheel and the edge of the tyre so you can place it next to the curb without curbing the alloy.
Look forward to seeing your finished car.


----------



## MrBroon (Apr 18, 2007)

AJ,
I confirmed with the dealer, re the DIS, that it doesn't come with Comms Pack 2, he was quite sure from his tone! ;-) Maybe you just got lucky and they mis-ordered or upgraded you?


----------



## aj-badger (Jun 28, 2006)

*Re: (MrBroon)*

Interesting, I certainly didn't order it. Might be worth a more general post, I'm not aware of ever seeing DVD Sat Nav without it.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

*Re: (aj-badger)*

Love the car.


----------



## FlyingTurtle (Mar 26, 2006)

me too


----------



## Quattravant (Apr 30, 2007)

*Re: (MrBroon)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MrBroon* »_AJ,
I confirmed with the dealer, re the DIS, that it doesn't come with Comms Pack 2, he was quite sure from his tone! ;-) Maybe you just got lucky and they mis-ordered or upgraded you?

Your dealer is wrong.
I ordered Comms 2 and it came with the Colour DIS.
Comms 2 includes DVD SatNav, and the DVD SatNav is clearly stated in the brochure (p36) to include the colour DIS.
I hope this helps.


----------



## aj-badger (Jun 28, 2006)

Excellent I thought that was the case - I certainly didn't specify it separatly.
Thanks for the comments everyone - 12000 mile review coming shortly.


----------



## md_dingo (Jun 23, 2006)

*Re: (aj-badger)*

Sigh. We never get the good toys here. Nice car, wish we had the option here.


----------

